# Pizza dough wrapped fatty!



## CFLJOHN512 (Sep 6, 2020)

Power went out for a bit after the storm we had this evening, so I got a late start.  

I might have had a wicked buzz last time I was enjoying a fatty. I had an idea, pizza stuffed fatty, wrapped in pizza dough. I’m sure it’s been done, but wanted to try it.
Inside the fatty was pepperoni, banana peppers, mozzarella, and sautéed baby Bella mushrooms.  Had to do the bacon weave too.  Smoked at 275 for 2 hours with hickory on the MES.   Took her off the smoker, and wrapped it with pizza dough.  Brushed some melted butter on the outside  along with garlic powder.    Once we sliced into it and plated it we poured some fresh basil tomato sauce over it.  

if you enjoy pizza fatties, you have got to try this.


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh yea.. that looks amazing


----------



## bill1 (Sep 6, 2020)

You are a genius Sir.  So how hot was the kitchen oven for the pizza dough cook?  I guess I'm curious why you didn't put it back in the smoker??


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 6, 2020)

Great idea. I may have to try this with fathead dough


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 6, 2020)

Cool idea for sure. I bet it tasted great, nice work.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks really good John, I've done fatties wrapped in puff pastry before, and they were good the night of. However the next day I didn't care for the pastry. I got kind of soggy. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2020)

Fantastic meal John! Like!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2020)

Nice job!
That looks incredible!!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 7, 2020)

Oh wow! That looks awesome, 
Jim


----------



## Thomas The Tank (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks amazing! Gonna have to try this sometime!


----------



## Blues1 (Sep 7, 2020)

One great idea there. Love it!


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Sep 7, 2020)

bill1 said:


> You are a genius Sir.  So how hot was the kitchen oven for the pizza dough cook?  I guess I'm curious why you didn't put it back in the smoker??


I had the oven at 400 degrees.  I just used a pilsbury pre made pizza dough in the can like you find by the biscuits.   Next time I’ll make the dough. This was just a trial run.


----------



## dons2346 (Sep 7, 2020)

Never thought about wrapping the fatty in pizza dough. Kind like  a kalzone


----------



## bill1 (Sep 8, 2020)

A calzone with less sauce, more meat.  Definitely an improvement.  :-)


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 13, 2020)

Now that's a high-class Fatty, you went the extra step and it sorta made me think "Beef Wellington" for a sec! Looks like something I'd like to try.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 13, 2020)

Hell yeah that looks great man! Like the pizza dough addition. Thanks for sharing!


----------

